# Another Boston Tournament?



## atai (Jul 15, 2010)

Hey guys.

Just wondering if there would be strong interest in a tournament at Harvard this Fall. I hear that MIT might be having one in November, so ours would probably be either October 2 or October 9, putting sufficient time between the two Cambridge tournaments.

One of the Northeast WCA delegates could probably come down to officiate, and the competition would be a one-day event, with all usual events offered. It would be held on the Harvard campus. If you would be interested in coming, please also let me know which weekend is better.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jul 15, 2010)

atai said:


> Hey guys.
> 
> Just wondering if there would be strong interest in a tournament at Harvard this Fall. I hear that MIT might be having one in November, so ours would probably be either October 2 or October 9, putting sufficient time between the two Cambridge tournaments.
> 
> One of the Northeast WCA delegates could probably come down to officiate, and the competition would be a one-day event, with all usual events offered. It would be held on the Harvard campus. If you would be interested in coming, please also let me know which weekend is better.



Word is there will be a princeton comp nov 6th too.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jul 15, 2010)

Yay, more tournaments practically within walking distance of me.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jul 15, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> Word is there will be a princeton comp nov 6th too.


We should start holding regional competitions on the same days. 

Anyhow, as often as I get to see Kresge and Harvard, I'll be out a month before. You people have fun.

Amy: Make sure William Chen gets involved.
(As if he won't...)


----------



## Vincents (Jul 15, 2010)

One of these days Berkeley/Stanford should do a simul-tourney with Harvard/MIT/Princeton and maybe some random school in the midwest (tOSU?), using the same scrambles, and combining all results.

-edit- Actually, is that even allowed? I know Berkeley and MIT shared scrambles for a tournament a bit back once, but we didn't count it as the same tournament because we did slightly different events at different times.


----------



## brunson (Jul 15, 2010)

Vincents said:


> One of these days Berkeley/Stanford should do a simul-tourney with Harvard/MIT/Princeton and maybe some random school in the midwest (tOSU?), using the same scrambles, and combining all results.
> 
> -edit- Actually, is that even allowed? I know Berkeley and MIT shared scrambles for a tournament a bit back once, but we didn't count it as the same tournament because we did slightly different events at different times.



I'm not a WCA rule expert, but if properly coordinated and approved by the board, I don't know of any regulation what would preclude that. Much of the security and fairness in competitions are based on the assumption of the honesty of the organizers and the competitors.


----------



## atai (Jul 15, 2010)

ahaha, William Chen is definitely already involved.

Also, a simul-tourney sounds pretty sweet. Would this summer be too ambitious?


----------



## Vincents (Jul 16, 2010)

atai said:


> ahaha, William Chen is definitely already involved.
> 
> Also, a simul-tourney sounds pretty sweet. Would this summer be too ambitious?



Yeah, probably =P Considering nationals is in ~3 weeks, and school starts for semester people in mid-late August... and considering we had a tournament 5 days ago (I'm 99% sure I saw you, but I wasn't sure so I was like "Oh, if it's not Amy it'll be hella awkward...)


----------



## atai (Jul 22, 2010)

hahahah. I meant "this summer" as in next summer. Sorry, I feel like I'm already in the school year mindset.

Oh and yeah! I was at Berkeley. Seeing how you guys ran the tournament is basically what made me feel excited/somewhat ready to host one too.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 24, 2010)

The competition is announced:
http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HarvardFall2010


----------



## That70sShowDude (Aug 24, 2010)

Nice! Just registered.

I know that each event has at least 2 rounds, but it still doesn't seem like that much. Will anything else be added?
EDIT: Oh, just saw the registration for 4x4 on the schedule.
EDIT2: Eh, I got Bridgeport mixed w/ Cambridge. That adds a lot of time to the drive. Might not go now.
EDIT3: There are way too many Cambridge competitions.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Aug 24, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> EDIT3: There are way too many Cambridge competitions.


Uh?


----------



## Kian (Aug 24, 2010)

That70sShowDude said:


> EDIT3: There are way too many Cambridge competitions.



This is what you get when you have two of the best universities in the world within walking distance of each other.

Anyway, as for the competition, Kyle and I will probably do MIT or Harvard, but not both. Still considering what to do...


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 24, 2010)

What does it mean by having 4x4 registration during lunch?


----------



## atai (Aug 24, 2010)

Sorry guys, edited that out of the schedule. I was going to making 4x4 a tentative event, but I'm not sure if we'll have time/scramblers for that. So there's no 4x4 registration during lunch (or for preregistration). Sorry about the confusion.


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 25, 2010)

Just found out I can't go. I have a cross country running meet that day.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Aug 25, 2010)

Kian said:


> Anyway, as for the competition, Kyle and I will probably do MIT or Harvard, but not both. Still considering what to do...



I don't know about how the timing affects your plans, but looks like there'll be far more events at MIT...

oh yeah and MIT is just kind of better than that "school" down the river tehehehehehehe



atai said:


> Sorry guys, edited that out of the schedule. I was going to making 4x4 a tentative event, but I'm not sure if we'll have time/scramblers for that. So there's no 4x4 registration during lunch (or for preregistration). Sorry about the confusion.



I'd be happy to scramble 4x4 and am fairly sure we can find someone else, so I don't think finding scramblers should be a problem. But obviously you know much more about timing than I do, so please do however you see fit-- you are the organizer, after all


----------



## atai (Aug 25, 2010)

Hurhurhur. We will probably do 4x4 events at our next tournament, at which point I will coerce you into scrambling.


----------



## bigbee99 (Aug 25, 2010)

deathbypapercutz said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, as for the competition, Kyle and I will probably do MIT or Harvard, but not both. Still considering what to do...
> ...



I could scramble and judge as well


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 25, 2010)

Wait, Patricia, you're going to this? It's so far away from EC though...


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Aug 25, 2010)

Such fortitude, I know! It'll be hard, but I think I can do it.

Oh, the lengths I will go to just for another shot to BEAT TIM REYNOLDS...


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 25, 2010)

You and Joey both, lol...he now has a 12.50 average from each of his last two competitions


----------



## joey (Aug 25, 2010)

I HATE TIM FANCLUB.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Aug 25, 2010)

Haha, Joey, I guess it just wasn't meant to be. Maybe we should make a bet involving the first person to beat Tim and the other buying dinner 

I think my main problem is that I'm not actually sub 12.5 in practice, so right now my strategy is to try a lot and maybe at some point I'll get lucky.

Tim, I am coming to get you.

EDIT: When I say "a lot," I actually mean "not a lot."


----------



## Tyson (Aug 25, 2010)

Dinner at this place?

http://www.oyarestaurantboston.com/


----------



## joey (Aug 25, 2010)

deathbypapercutz said:


> Haha, Joey, I guess it just wasn't meant to be. Maybe we should make a bet involving the first person to beat Tim and the other buying dinner



As long as the restaurant is in THIS boston


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Aug 25, 2010)

deathbypapercutz said:


> Tim, I am coming to get you.



BRING IT


----------



## incessantcheese (Aug 25, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> You and Joey both, lol...he now has a 12.50 average from each of his last two competitions



lol 12.49 vs 12.50x2


----------



## incessantcheese (Sep 4, 2010)

only 15 people registered for the harvard fall event! 

it'll be a small tournament with lots of speedsolve rounds so it'll be perfect for a first tournament if you're in the boston area!

http://www.cubingusa.com/harvard/

REGISTER!


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm cummin'.
Just need to sign up...


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Oct 3, 2010)

Results are posted: http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=HarvardFall2010

Congrats to Rowe for getting sub-10 NAR!

edit: 6th place podium!


----------



## incessantcheese (Oct 4, 2010)

6th place podium from a little tiny 21 person tournament! that's how awesome yesterday's tournament was.


----------

